# question about SMC Check valves.



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

so i purchased some SMC check valves so i could put them in between my compressor leader hose and the SMC water trap... isnt the check valve suppose to stop air from traveling backwards to the compressor? 

i currently have a leak on my leader hose (check valve in the original Viair leader house ) (i think.. hopefully not the headunit) and yea my tank would leak from 175 to 0 in a few hours . i was hoping the SMC check valves would stop air from traveling backwards...

please let me know :3

thanks


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

Yes you have it right the check valve stops the air from returning to the compressor.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

it's probably leaking somewhere else. if it's completely leaking in a few hours you can probably hear it.


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

i notice air still goes backwards. meaning..

my tank setup is as followed from compressor forward.

Compressor/Leaderhose > SMC Check Valve > SMC Water trap > Tank.

When i loosen the leaderhose from the connect i would hear (and see since the soap bubbles up) a leak from the hose end... right out of the SMC check valve rear. is that normal? or is the SMC check valve suppose to stop air from coming back 100%.

both check valves do the same when loosening the compressor leaderhose from it. 


Prime,

its leaking from the right compressor. I believe the leaderhose check valve is dead so air is going back to the unit. When i wiggle the hose it changes in hissing noise


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

This might be a stupid question but did you make sure the check valve is in right. Here is what you do fill your tank remove compressor and put leader hose and check valve in to water and look for bubbles.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

vwynn said:


> Prime,
> 
> its leaking from the right compressor. I believe the leaderhose check valve is dead so air is going back to the unit. When i wiggle the hose it changes in hissing noise


time for a new leader line :thumbup:


----------

